# rubbing beard on floor normal?



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have noticed Luigi rubbing his little face really his "beard" on the floor before he eats and sometimes when he is not eating. He went to the groomer last week so the hair is not super long. Is this just a little quirk? Or could something be bothering him?

Lugi is the first puppy I have ever had and we just love him to pieces!! 
Thank You for any advice in advance!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There's nothing unusual about that. A lot of them do it for various reasons. Don't worry about it. I'm sure in the morning a lot of other people will weigh in.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, Augie does it too - frequently - usually after I have combed him and made him all 'pretty'. Figure he doesn't want to look too 'prissy' - after all, he is a guy, and going for a bit of a disheveled look! :biggrin1: Actually, with all that hair around their chin/jowl area, it probably itches?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hehe - my guys do that every single time that they get a bath!! And very often the prefer to do it outside in the grass! 
I think that they do it on purpose


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, Kodi does it whenever his face gets wet... USUALLY on the COUCH!!!:frusty:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee does it all the time.....silly little girl.....nothing unusual about it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby does it especially when she's just eaten - wiping her face off, I guess! She rubs each side of her face on the legs of the coffee table!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I was just going to say that.. Tillie rubs her face every night... after she gets her yogurt, she rubs her face all over the carpet, then licks it. LOL trying to get every last morsel, I guess!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci rubs her face for 3 reasons
a) she's wet
b) she itches
c) she can't see though her bangs covering her eyes

Kara


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

krandall said:


> Yeah, Kodi does it whenever his face gets wet... USUALLY on the COUCH!!!:frusty:


Argh! Roscoe too...but little does he know, I am ruining his little game - our new leather couch is going to be delivered in just a couple of weeks! eace:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Galaxie, I have two words for you "Saddle Soap" this is what you will need when you notice the ground in dirt left on the Front lower part of the leather couch! My two do it and the Lhasa is a total face wiper.I have had leather in the den for years.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Luci always rubs her face on the carpet after she eats - first one side, then the other while running full speed ahead. (Sometimes she also does it on the back side of the leather sofa). She usually accompanies this with a few fast roll overs. Very cute. We laugh!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Winston does this after his bath also. He rubs his face on the side of his wire crate. Someone told me to check his ears and see that he did not have an ear infection. Not sure why he does it either.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL! Fred does that all the time. I think he does it because his face itches. He also rubs his body all over my walls and up and down the couch. I think it scratches his back. If I walk him next to a cement wall, he will also rub up against the wall. I think it's pretty smart!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper does it too. Always after a bath and sometimes after he eats or has been wrestling around. I've always thought it was from being wet, itchy or just feeling frisky.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Sasha does it after she eats and then we have to have the "the carpet is not your napkin" discussion. Of course she just looks at me as if to say what are you saying woman? I am the Princess and the carpet is whatever I want it to be. LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

sashamom said:


> Sasha does it after she eats and then we have to have the "the carpet is not your napkin" discussion. Of course she just looks at me as if to say what are you saying woman? I am the Princess and the carpet is whatever I want it to be. LOL


ound:


----------



## suki'smom (Jul 3, 2010)

I am glad you posted this! I was wondering too. Suki loves to roll on his side and rub his beard on both sides too but only when he has access to carpet! I think he's just itchy or cleaning himself!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowy does it too. Crystal also does it but not as frequent as Snowy. Nothing unusual about it, so no worries  I know that Snowy does it for fun most of the time. When he is in the snow or when he goes shopping with me and gets bored of waiting and waiting, so he kindda performs a breakdance on the floor  

Both Snowy and Crystal do it in their playful mood. Snowy doesn't mind playing on his own (goofball) so he does it often. Crystal, on the other hand, does it when she sees me approach her, knowing I am there to "catch her" <- our lil game 

Have fun with your lil one. He looks adorable (avater picture) I love his markings too ^_^

Kat


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Phew! Thank you for all the responses! Glad to know that Luigi is not the only one:


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Many breeds do this. One reason is to 're-perfume' themselves for any number of reasons. Get that down home smell back on their coats. Just be thankful it is indoors. When we lived next door to a farm my Shepherds thought it a good idea to run through the cow pasture and perfume themselves with...ahem. ( you guessed it!). Yech!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Yup little Ollie wipes his beard where ever he feels like it all the time. but I have an added layer fun, my 6 month old anatolian pup, Oz, cleans his beard/face for him. yup, seriously he eats any food bits out of his beard and Ollie lets him.

It's hysterical and it's like monkeys grooming each other (except one way, b/c Oz doesn't have a beard).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter and Jack rub their beards on the rug especially after they have eaten something really good. 

If the rubbing on the floor with his beard seems like it is becoming a habit, just direct the behavior to something else and praise like crazy. Call him to you and play with your pup for a little while. Just my opinion....


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Sammy rubs his whole self all over the couch or my bed when he comes in from outside or after I have brushed him and after he eats.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, Augie does it too - frequently - usually after I have combed him and made him all 'pretty'. Figure he doesn't want to look too 'prissy' - after all, he is a guy, and going for a bit of a disheveled look! :biggrin1: Actually, with all that hair around their chin/jowl area, it probably itches?


My boys do this too. Must be part of the breed just like sneezing!


----------

